# New to the forum with make of motor question



## Dos Hijas (Jun 1, 2021)

I just bought a Mahindra 2655 and I cannot find who makes the motor. I assumed it was Mahindra but after researching this tractor online I found sites that indicate Mitsubishi made/makes motors for Mahindra. Does my tractor fall into this category?

I have high hopes for this machine, but there's not a lot of user info out there on the internet.

Any users own this tractor and willing to share any positives or negatives.

Thank you all in advance,

John


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Dos Hijas, welcome to the tractor forum.

According to tractordata.com, your 2655 tractor has a Mahindra engine. Click on the attached. 



https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/010/0/2/10027-mahindra-2655-engine.html


----------



## Dos Hijas (Jun 1, 2021)

Thank you Harvey!


----------

